

Curved Widescreen (2880px x 900px) LCD Display - grinich
http://www.necdisplay.com/Products/Product/?product=34f0e2d4-795b-4c4c-964d-da99e85a39fa

======
inigojones
It's not an LCD display, it's a CRT. Check out pictures from all angles here:
[http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/06/04/necs-
massive-43-cur...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/06/04/necs-
massive-43-curv.html)

~~~
erso
It's not an LCD or a CRT. It's a quad-DLP display with LED backlighting
manufactured by Ostendo Technologies (<http://www.ostendotech.com/>).

~~~
teilo
Hmm. Right you are. Now why would NEC call it an LCD? That is false
advertising as far as I am concerned. Of course, since this display uses Osram
LEDs for the backlight, rather than expensive short-lived Halogen bulbs, I
doubt that most consumers will care.

------
cpr
I saw one at MacWorld this year. The display quality (brightness, sharpness)
weren't up to par.

And, you could see the breaks in the panels.

------
brk
900px high? No thanks.

Neat concept. $8,000 this year, $500 next year.

------
nevinera
"Native Resolution 2880 x 900"

I guess you're not supposed to sit very close to it..

------
johnnybgoode
Didn't Alienware demo one of these a while back? Is it the same one?

